# Paws In The Park!



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone going this year? :thumbup:


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

Me :w00t:
ive not been before and Tilly will only be 4 months xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awwww I wish, but its the PF Camping weekend!
Have a great time
xxx


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tilly is doing agility both days


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Tilly is doing agility both days


Feds is too - and we're having a go at 'My Dog's Got Talent'


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Tophound said:


> I will be for the compaion show,we should arange a pet forums meet up


Sounds good to me!


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll be there, Skye's doing flyball.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We are going on Sunday - hopefully with Dexter and maybe Suki too if one of my friends will help with the pair of them!!!


----------



## PeteJC21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Shall be taking Daisy tomorrow!


----------



## PeteJC21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Got back this afternoon from Paws in the Park. Daisy had a good time, spoilt with lots of free treats and food samples! It rained a bit in the morning but was ok rest of the day. 

If you're going tomorrow be sure to enter the free James Wellbeloved prize draw over in their green tent, got a free 225g bag of CrackerJacks treats for entering. Fish4Dogs had a stand, were doing an introductory bag of goodies for £4 which included a fair bit of stuff. Say hi to the girls at Blue Cross stand in the Kent Pavillion too. Also at the entrance where you pay they were giving away free (empty) first aid pouches which you could fill with supplies for £5 at the white information tent just inside. 

See if you can beat Daisy's time on the Long Lure run (chasing the feathers), she got 7.96 seconds., best time was about 6.5 seconds!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

We went to Paws in the Park this weekend, Skye was competing at flyball. This is a pic the professional photographer took of her









and these are some a friend took



























Star had a go at finding me in the Search and Rescue, although she just whizzed around a bit too fast to find me!









Bertie and Teagan just went for walks around the show.


----------



## usfine (Sep 20, 2011)

This little guy looks lively, lovely! Very flattering! I think this little guy and my family can teach the little guy friend!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Had a good two days 
On saturday Tilly was 7th in agility (combined grades 1 & 2 and small/medium/large, about 80 dogs in all) and sunday she was best medium and 6th :thumbup: . I only did one run with her each day because after the first one she slows down, alot!

Chester had a go at obedience and he did off lead heelwork, and not only did he stay with me he was watching me as well 
Tilly did a bit of rally-o and of course dash 'n' splash. She was also in the top 10 for the gundog scurry winner was just over 10 seconds and Tilly was 13 seconds.

Tilly doing dash n splash




Tilly was standing on a chair and at full stretch to look over into the pool :lol:


----------

